

Show HN: Graffitly - Anonymous Public Messages - JohnTitus

Hi HN,
About two months ago, I was inspired by the events that began to unfold in Tunisia, Egypt, and then elsewhere, as everyday people started using the internet to organize revolutions against despots.  I was amazed at their courage, using sites like Facebook which forces them to use their real name, or twitter which uses an account that can be easily tracked back to them.  I thought that if there was a way they could use a site to communicate with a large audience, anonymously, they might be a bit safer.<p>Graffitly is my attempt at that site.  It's my first ruby on rails app, and there is still a bunch left to do (and redo).  While it doesn't offer true anonymity on the internet, it would make it much harder for someone to figure out who posted and sent a message.  I've been very encouraged by the fact that the vast majority of messages are coming from outside the US.  I'd really like to get some feedback from this community, especially about:<p>- Should I focus on improving the "anonymousness" of the site, by removing all the 3rd part features (like Disqus) that put a cookie on the users's computer - or move the site more towards a fmylife.com-type site where anonymity isn't really important, but spreading the word to a vast audience is?<p>- I'm not great at design, I know this, and would appreciate any helpful tips.
======
sagacity
Cool.

One small observation for the About page:

> With that said, here's more about what mean regarding privacy.

Should be:

With that said, here's more about what _we_ mean regarding privacy.

~~~
JohnTitus
Thanks!

------
proexploit
I think anonymity is far more important for the uniqueness of your product but
is only really valuable if you can provide a very anonymous process.

------
JohnTitus
<http://www.graffitly.com>

